# 55 gallon full?



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello, I have a 55 gallon with 6 Buenos Aires Tetras, a Firemouth, and a Blood Parrot in it. I was considering adding more fish. Would that be possible? Some ideas I've had include (obviously not all of these, but one or maybe a few):

--a bristlenose plec
--a few swordtails
--a nicaraguensis cichlid
--a bolivian ram or two
--an angelfish (concerned about Buenos Aires tetra nipping though)

I am open to other ideas as well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

well no angel for sure, id probably knock off the bolivians to, the Nic and bristlenose should work, maybe the swordtails, get big ones though.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I forgot to ask about kribensis and/or yellow labs. I know they are Africans, but I've heard in some places that they might work (and in others that they won't). Just curious about those.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

id ignore the yellow labs, but the kribensis could work out.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

Will there be bioload issues if I add multiple fish? I don't want to overcrowd the tank.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What's you current maint. routine?


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I change out about 10 gallons per week, vacuum the gravel from time to time. I have a Penguin 350B, a smallish sponge filter, and an Aquaclear rated for a 30 gallon tank on there for filtration.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

change that to about 25g per week and your fish will be better off...usually.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

No angel. Nic and a ram would be good. Swordtails are great companians for firemouths as long as the fm isnt huge.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with the last two posts


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

No, my FM isn't too big. I'm pretty sure I'd like some Swordtails, and I do like Bolivians too, although nics are very nice, and it might be best to add one now as I have the two smaller (when adult) cichlids in there now.

Changing over 50% of the tank water a week might be a little ambitious for me, but I'll see if I can't do more than I am.


----------



## josmoloco (Aug 23, 2008)

You only need to change 20-35% per week. And buy a python cleaning hose because it makes water changes sooo much easier.


----------



## Hrafen (Feb 19, 2005)

A bristlenose will be fine. Some swordtails will also be fine. Rams or an Angel are not options. A nic might be ok, it can be problematic adding another cichlid to an established tank.


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I agree with amost everything said here, but i would definatly shy away from the angels and rams. Bolivians do best in groups, and not always great on their own.


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

How would a gourami fare in that tank? I am leaning towards the bristlenose and maybe some swordtails, but how many would fit well? I will probably avoid another cichlid.

Are swordtails the best top-water option, or are there other ones as well? My BA tetras seem to keep to the middle and bottom.


----------



## shutterbug (Nov 10, 2008)

Just a suggestion, i would try some giant danios for a top water fish..................they are always active and i have them as top water fish in 2 different tanks.........The one tank has a 10 inch Jack Dempsey in and all is well...........I think the activity of the Danios relaxes the other fish


----------



## chil55 (Dec 30, 2008)

The rule of thumb is 1in. of fish per 1 gal. of water. So yor 55 gal can have 55 in. of fish swimming around. But me, I would go with a little bit less maybe 40 to 45


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

chil55 said:


> The rule of thumb is 1in. of fish per 1 gal. of water. So yor 55 gal can have 55 in. of fish swimming around. But me, I would go with a little bit less maybe 40 to 45


This rule would not apply when adding a 40" South American Redtail Catfish or four 12" oscars, or two 16" male jaguar cichlids. I could go on all day with thousands of examples where the one inch per one gallon of fish rule would not apply.

The one inch per one gallon rule is obsolete.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

swordtails, molies and platys are all found in the same areas as firemouths in the wild so they would make good companions for them in the aquarium. would you consider maybe more firemouths? with plenty of plants/rock/driftwood formations you could add some more, their behaviour amongst their own species is part of what makes them so rewarding to keep.

everyone in this thread here so far has provided great advice though :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## madmax666 (Sep 11, 2008)

if another firemouth is added and witht he chance of paring wouldnt that throw spacing off a bit. Also i thought it was like only a pair of JD's in a 55gallon...or what i was told(i broke the rule a bit with a cat fish(smaller) n rainbowshark. But i agree with the experts here  :fish:


----------



## Richled13 (Mar 7, 2008)

I am a little hesitant to get another firemouth because of conspecific aggression, but it might be worth looking into.

I would not trust the inch per gallon rule with a cichlid especially.

I was considering getting a curviceps/dorsigera (who knows what it actually is at the store) to grow out in a smaller tank that I have and then adding him later on with the addition of some driftwood to mix up the decor and to move the pH a little more towards 7 (it's like 7.6 now). I have read that these little guys can hold their own against more mild-mannered medium-sized cichlids.


----------



## jcushing (Apr 6, 2008)

Richled13 said:


> I am a little hesitant to get another firemouth because of conspecific aggression, but it might be worth looking into.


want mine? i got a male i think ill be unloading... although malden might be a bit far... im from the western part of the state


----------

